# Next 3



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Next 3 coral snake pens in the process.:biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet, looking forward to the end results.

FWIW, I like to turn them as close to the skin as possible (leaving room for the polish process. Getting them close, for me, allows to fill any air bubble with CA that might be seen.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Got #2 finished and it looks lots better that the other one. I trimmed it a little closer. NO BUBBLES!!!!!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

YES!! Now your talking. That really looks very good


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The pictures don't do the pen justice. It looks way better in person.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Sweet, looking forward to the end results.
> 
> FWIW, I like to turn them as close to the skin as possible (leaving room for the polish process. Getting them close, for me, allows to fill any air bubble with CA that might be seen.


On #1 coral snake pen I am going to try something. I got some syringes from a friend that have some very small needles. I am going to put some CA in it and try to shoot it into the bubble from the end of the pen.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Don't be so 'picky', Bobby.. Hell, they all look great to me..

Really like the looks of those blanks as they come out of the cast. Think you're FINALLY getting it down right....

and...have ya settled on a 'market price' for them yet???...or has Barbara snatched them all up for her friends....:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The blank on the stick with the blue end is one with a white tube. I got to let it degass before I cast it.

you have a pm Jim.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'd put a retail of 100 to 150 at least on them, Bobby.. If that sounds high to the prospective buyers...let 'em go out and catch their own damm coral snakes and spend the week on them like you are doing...


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That's one mighty fine pen there Bobby.

Jim, I think you're shooting low.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job Bobby.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I'd put a retail of 100 to 150 at least on them, Bobby.. If that sounds high to the prospective buyers...let 'em go out and catch their own damm coral snakes and spend the week on them like you are doing...


LOL they go for that online, some, most much more


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> LOL they go for that online, some, most much more


Thats if you can find a coral snake pen. Very few of them out there without a seam.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

:idea: Hummmmmmmmmmm!!! I wonder what a crappie skin pen would look like??? :idea:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bobby said:


> On #1 coral snake pen I am going to try something. I got some syringes from a friend that have some very small needles. I am going to put some CA in it and try to shoot it into the bubble from the end of the pen.


Have you tried thin CA? It should wick down into the space without needing the needle.

You might have to do a bit of cleanup if you get sloppy though.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Have you tried thin CA? It should wick down into the space without needing the needle.
> 
> You might have to do a bit of cleanup if you get sloppy though.


The thin needle will give me more control with the thin CA.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

messed up the kit on #3 coral snake pen. Now I got to wait till next week for new kits to get here.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

That is neat!!! Awsome Pens.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> On #1 coral snake pen I am going to try something. I got some syringes from a friend that have some very small needles. I am going to put some CA in it and try to shoot it into the bubble from the end of the pen.


The syringe worked. the bubble is gone!!!!!:bounce::bounce:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Hey Bobby, do you think you could make a pen from fish skin ?
I'm thinking a Redfish Spoted Pen would be killer?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Hey Bobby, do you think you could make a pen from fish skin ?
> I'm thinking a Redfish Spoted Pen would be killer?


I been thinking about that. I was thinking crappie, but redfish would work if I could get the spot small enough to go around a pen tube.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I been thinking about that. I was thinking crappie, but redfish would work if I could get the spot small enough to go around a pen tube.


How would I prep them if I was to send you a few skins? Salt ?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking good Bobby.
I've been pre-occupied with getting well so I don't have any more snakes yet. Sorry MC and AMB.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Salt might work. I would still have to tan the hides just like a snake skin. Guess we could try it and see with salt.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would not salt fish, it will dry up very bad and make it brittle imo. Denatured alcohol that is 50:50 with water and about 2 cups of borax is what I used when I once thought I would do fish mounts LOL Salt will not remove the oils in the fish skins. I read where some people use a brine mix but I don't know anything about that style. Salt also shrinks up stuff so again, not sure if it would be a good idea.


----------

